# [Essentials] Game Boy & Game Boy Color *NEW*



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2010)

This is the new and updated *Game Boy & Game Boy Color-Essentials* topic.​ 
The layout will be about the same as ever and the rules are:


			
				Rules by Dice said:
			
		

> *If there is a game already on the list that you think should not be there let me know and it'll have a point removed* (so if there are more negative than positive votes then the game will be removed entirely off the list).
> 
> *You may also recommend some more games in a future post* but: (1) you must not repeat any game you have already mentioned and (2) you must make a new post, do NOT edit your previous post as it may not be seen.


All games will be sorted alphabetically as I decided that I won't show the exact number of votes for each game.

I also tried to determine whether a game is available in color on a GBC system, or enhanced if you play it on the Super Game Boy, by adding the following codes to the names:
(C) = Game Boy Color version
(S) = Super Game Boy version
(S/C) = there are two versions of the game available or the game is enhanced if played on the Super Game Boy
I'm sorry, but there's no easy way to tell if a game is GBC only or enhanced on the Super Game Boy. Corrections are welcome!




[P= ]Essential Games [10+ votes]
Dragon Warrior Monsters / Dragon Quest Monsters (C)
Final Fantasy Legend II / SaGa II - Hihou Densetsu
Final Fantasy Legend III
Kirby's Dreamland
Kirby's Dreamland 2 (S)
Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Ages (C)
Legend of Zelda, The - Link's Awakening / Link's Awakening DX (C)
Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Seasons (C)
Mario Tennis (C)
Metal Gear Solid / Metal Gear - Ghost Babel
Metroid II - Return of Samus
Pokémon Blue (S)
Pokémon Crystal (C)
Pokémon Gold (S/C)
Pokémon Red (S)
Pokémon Silver (S/C)
Pokémon Trading Card Game (C)
Pokémon Yellow (C)
Super Mario Bros. Deluxe (C)
Super Mario Land
Super Mario Land 2 - 6 Golden Coins
Tetris / Tetris DX (C)
Wario Land - Super Mario Land 3
Wario Land 3 (C)
Wario Land II (S/C)[/P]




[P= ]Recommended Games [5+ votes]
Dragon Warrior I & II (C)
Dragon Warrior III
Dragon Warrior Monsters 2 - Cobi's/Tara's Journey (C)
Donkey Kong / Donkey Kong '94
Final Fantasy Adventure / Mystic Quest
Final Fantasy Legend
Gargoyle's Quest
Kirby's Tilt 'n' Tumble (C)
Mario Golf (C)
Mario's Picross (S)
Mega Man II
Mega Man Xtreme 2 / Rockman X2: Soul Eraser (C)
Mole Mania (S)
Motocross Maniacs
Pokémon Pinball (C)
Shantae (C)[/P]




[P= ]Noteworthy Games [3+ votes]
Cannon Fodder (C)
Castlevania II - Belmont's Revenge
Battletoads
Bionic Commando
Bugs Bunny's Crazy Castle 3 (C)
Donkey Kong Land (S)
Donkey Kong Land 2 (S)
Donkey Kong Land III (S)
Dragon Ball Z - Legendary Super Warriors (C)
Duck Tales 2
Game & Watch Gallery (S)
Game & Watch Gallery 2 (S)
Game & Watch Gallery 3 (C)
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (C)
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets (C)
Harvest Moon GB (S/C)
Kwirk
Lufia - The Legend Returns (C)
Mega Man - Dr. Wily's Revenge
Mega Man III
Mega Man IV
Mega Man V (S)
Mega Man Xtreme / Rockman X: Cyber Mission (C)
Pocket Monsters Midori (S)
Pokémon Puzzle Challenge (C)
Rayman (C)
R-Type DX (C)
Street Fighter Alpha - Warrior's Dreams (C)
Survival Kids (C)
Sword of Hope, The
Sword of Hope II, The[/P]




[P= ]Other Games [<3 votes]
Addams Family, The - Pugsley's Scavenger Hunt
Adventure Island II
Alice In Wonderland (C)
Atomic Punk / Dyna Blaster
Army Men (C)
Azure Dreams
B.C. Kid
B.C. Kid 2 (S)
Bases Loaded
Batman
Battle Arena Toshinden (S)
BattleCity
Bionic Commando - Elite Forces (C)
Blaster Master - Enemy Below (C)
Bomb Jack
Bomberman Quest (C)
Bubble Bobble
Bubble Bobble Part 2
Bubble Ghost
Bugs Bunny
Bugs Bunny - Crazy Castle 4 (C)
Bust-A-Move 4
Castlevania - Legends (S)
Castlevania Adventure, The
Catrap
Choplifter II - Rescue & Survive
Choplifter III
Conker's Pocket Tales (C)
Contra - The Alien Wars (S)
Cool Bricks (C)
Crystalis (C)
Cyraid
Daikatana (C)
Dance Dance Revolution GB (C)
Darkwing Duck
Daedalean Opus
Densha de Go! (C)
Densha de Go! 2 (C)
Double Dragon
Dragon Slayer
Driver - You Are The Wheelman (C)
Duck Tales
Duke Nukem (C)
F-1 Race
Felix the Cat
Fish Files, The (C)
Frogger 2 (C)
Gameboy Gallery
Gameboy Wars 2 (C)
Gameboy Wars Turbo (S)
Gauntlet II
Ghosts 'N Goblins (C)
Gradius - The Interstellar Assault
Grinch, The (C)
Harvest Moon 2 GBC (C)
Harvest Moon 3 GBC (C)
Heiankyo Alien
Heroes of Might and Magic II (C)
International Karate (C)
International Track & Field (C)
James Bond 007 (S)
The Jungle Book - Mowgli's Wild Adventure
Keitai Denjuu Telefang - Power Version (C)
Keitai Denjuu Telefang - Speed Version (C)
Kid Icarus - Of Myths & Monsters
Killer Instinct (S)
Kindaichi Shounen no Jikenbo - Juutoshime no Shoutaijou (C)
King of Fighters '95 (S)
King of the Zoo
Kirby's Block Ball (S)
Kirby's Pinball Land
Konami GB Collection Vol. 1 (C)
Konami GB Collection Vol. 2 (C)
Konami GB Collection Vol. 3 (C)
Konami GB Collection Vol. 4 (C)
Legend of the River King GB (S/C)
Legend of the River King 2 (C)
Lil' Monster (C)
Looney Tunes Collector - Alert! / Martian Alert! (C)
Looney Tunes Collector - Martian Revenge! / Marvin Strikes Back (C)
Lucky Monkey
Magical Chase GB (C)
Mario's Picross 2 (S)
McDonaldland
Metal Walker (C)
Mickey's Racing Adventure (C)
Monkey Puncher (C)
Motocross Maniacs 2 (C)
Mr. Driller (C)
New Addams Family Series, The (C)
Ninja Gaiden Shadow
O'Leary Manager 2000 (C)
Pac-In-Time (S)
Perfect Dark (C)
Pinball - Revenge of the Gator
Pocket Bomberman (S)
Pocket Densha (S)
Pocket Densha 2 (C)
Pokemon Card GB2 - GR Dan Sanjou! (C)
Power Quest (C)
Prince of Persia
Puzzle Boy
Qix
Quest RPG - Brian's Journey (C)
Rampage - World Tour (C)
Rampage 2 - Universal Tour (C)
Resident Evil Gaiden (C)
Return of the Ninja (C)
Revelations - The Demon Slayer (C)
Rhino Rumble (C)
Robopon - Sun Version (C)
Sabrina - The Animated Series - Zapped! (C)
Samurai Shodown (S)
Scooby Doo! - Classic Creep Capers (C)
Shadowgate Classic (C)
Skate or Die
Solar Striker
Space Invasion
Speedy Gonzales: Aztec Adventure
Spider-Man (C)
Spider-Man 2 - The Sinister Six (C)
Spy Vs Spy (C)
Star Wars Episode I - Racer
Street Racer
Survival Kids 2 - Dasshutsu!! Futago Shima! (C)
Tales of Phantasia - Narikiri Dungeon (C)
Tennis
Tetris Blast (S)
Toki Tori (C)
Tomb Raider (C)
Tomb Raider: Curse of the Sword (C)
Trip World
Ultima - Runes of Virtue
Ultima - Runes of Virtue II
Warlocked (C)
Wendy: Every Witch Way (C)
Who Wants to be a Millionaire - 2nd Edition (C)
Wings of Fury (C)
Wizards & Warriors X - Fortress of Fear
Yogi Bear in Yogi Bear's Goldrush
Yu-Gi-Oh! Monster Capsule GB[/P]




[P= ]Homebrew Games
Boulder Dash DX (C)
Hungry Are The Dead (C)[/P]





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Last updated on 2011-05-19 - post 42
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Special thanks to Destructobot, Bitbyte and Dice.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Keep voting guys, don't forget about the other essentials lists and most of all: have fun playing the games listed here.*

P.S.: Constructive criticism is always welcome!


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks great, but I'm sorry where is Batman ( by Sunsoft ) ?
It looks and plays just as good as Super Mario Land, and it's one of my favorite handled games of all times !
+ 1 for Batman please !


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2010)

List updated!

Votes added by myself:
Cannon Fodder
Final Fantasy Adventure / Mystic Quest
Harvest Moon GB
Kirby's Dreamland
Kirby's Tilt 'n' Tumble (To really enjoy it, you should track down the retail cart!)
Motocross Maniacs
Pinball - Revenge of the Gator (I'm actually surprised there were no votes for it.)
Solar Striker
Super Mario Land
Super Mario Land 2
Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Ages
Legend of Zelda, The - Link's Awakening / Link's Awakening DX
Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Seasons


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Pokémon Gold!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Azure Dreams. Simply the best GBC game ever.


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2010)

List is up to date.


----------



## geoflcl (May 9, 2010)

Duck Tales II,
Shantae,
Kirby's Tilt 'n' Tumble,
and Rayman,

por favor.

Fantastic list!


----------



## Balee56 (May 14, 2010)

Pokemon R/B/Y
Pokemon G/S/C
Metroid II
Super Mario Land
Castlevania II - Belmont's Revenge
Kirby's Dream Land


----------



## mad567 (May 14, 2010)

Megaman Series
Pokemon R/b/y/s/g
Pokemon Trading card game
Super Mario LAnd
Crazy Castle 3
Warioland 2
Kirby's Dream Land


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2010)

list updated


----------



## logical thinker (May 25, 2010)

Battle City
Bomb Jack
Bubble Ghost
Choplifter II
Choplifter III
Densha De Go
Densha De Go 2
Kirby Block Ball
Kirby Dream Land
Lil Monster
Lucky Monkey
Mario Golf
Mario Tennis
Monkey Puncher
Pocket Densya
Pocket Densya 2
Pokémon Puzzle Challenge
Pokémon Trading Card Game
Pokémon Trading Card Game 2
Puzzle Boy
Rampage
Rampage 2
Super Mario Land


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2010)

list updated


----------



## Sukminedik (Sep 8, 2010)

Yu-Gi-Oh! Monster Capture GB


----------



## regnad (Nov 7, 2010)

I'll put in another vote for Catrap, a little-known wonderful puzzle game.

And no mention of Trip World?! It's got to be one of the best, if not _the_ best platformer on the original B/W GB!!


----------



## Orsted (Nov 14, 2010)

I Vote for;

Metal Gear Solid: Ghost Babel
Pokemon R/B/Y & G/S/C
Super Mario Land 2
Wario Land 3
Battle Arena Toshinden
Shadowgate: Classic
Super Mario Bros. Deluxe
Megaman II
Megaman Dr.Wily's Revenge
Ghost n' Goblins


----------



## Langin (Dec 5, 2010)

Pokemon Crystal, Red
Super Mario Land
Pokemon Pinball
Pokemon TCG


If more Ill add//


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2010)

List updated.

@Lightning: Please don't edit your post. Just make a new one instead.


----------



## Renegade Zero (Dec 5, 2010)

Battle City
Bugs Bunny- Crazy Castle
Pokemon R/B/Y/G/S/C
Pokemon TCG
Pokemon Pinball
Mickey's Racing Adventure- (was epic!)
Mario 6 Golden Coins
Mario Tennis
Spiderman
Super Metroid
Warioland 2


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 17, 2010)

Pokémon Gold/Silver should actually be [S/C]


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks for the great list

where is Conker's Pocket Tales [C]  tough?

edit : also Addams Family - New Series [C] 

game is very similar to fish files from the same devolpers and definitely deserve to be listed here i believe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






sad those 3 don't play on lameboy for NDS but  VBA on  the PC plays is alright


----------



## Langin (Dec 29, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> List updated.
> 
> @Lightning: Please don't edit your post. Just make a new one instead.



Oops wrong meant, I meant I will add them in a new post srry. I never edit post in essentials xD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New ones

Super Mario Bros. Deluxe
Metal Gear
Metroid


----------



## gumgod (Jan 3, 2011)

Doesn't look like I've voted in this one yet... I never owned a gameboy color so here are my top GB games...  

Metroid II Return of Samus
Final Fantasy Legend II
Tetris Blast
Killer Instinct
F1 Racing


----------



## Waflix (Jan 4, 2011)

I saw this topic, and took all of my GBC games. I could only find 3 of them, and 2 of them were already on the list. 1 of them isn't there yet; Army Men.

Reason for edit: useless piece of information was included, I deleted it.​


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd like to throw down some votes for:
Crystalis
Dragon Warrior 1&2
Dragon Warrior 3
Shadow gate
Final Fantasy legend 
Final Fantasy legend 2
Final Fantasy legend 3
Final Fantasy Adventure

I'll post more later.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 4, 2011)

Whoa! Forgot to vote!
I vote for:
Pokémon Silver [C]
Pokémon Yellow [C]
DragonBall Z - Legendary Super Warriors [C]


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 4, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone [C]
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets [C]
Battletoads


----------



## DaFixer (Jan 4, 2011)

Shadow Warrior Gaiden (GB)


----------



## rikuumi (Jan 4, 2011)

Pokemon gold


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2011)

List updated.



			
				Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Pokémon Gold/Silver should actually be [S/C]
> Thank you! As stated before, it's difficult to see which GBC games are enhanced on the Super Game Boy, because they are only listed as [C] in GoodGBX and I can't test every one of them.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I can't find this in my GoodGBx list (v3.14), there's "Shadow Warriors (E)" and a lot of other games with "Gaiden" in their title, but nothing else.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 23, 2011)

Tennis (GB)


+1 Adventure Island II


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 23, 2011)

Gameboy: 
Pokémon R/B/Y
Kirby's Dreamland
Donkey Kong

Gameboy color: 
Pokémon G/S/C


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jan 23, 2011)

+1 for the following four games please - 

GBC 
Pokémon Pinball 

Kirby's Tilt n' Tumble

GB
Mario's Picross

Pokémon Green.

also, please add Daedalian Opus and Heiankyo Alien to the list! Thanks!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pNdb_PqAaI is Daedalian Opus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0i61l6LOVI...feature=related This guy explains it really well. (heiankyo alien)


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 31, 2011)

+1 for my favorites games!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pokemon R/B/Y/G/S/C
James Bond 007 (S)
Lufia The Legend Returns Â
The Legend of Zelda Awakening Link
The Legend of Zelda Oracle of Ages/Seasons
Dragon Warrior 1, 2, 3
Dragon Warrior Monsters
Final Fantasy Legend (Sa-Ga) 1, 2, 3


----------



## Charli (Feb 16, 2011)

+1 on these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pokémon Red/Blue
Pokémon Crystal
Metroid II
Super Mario Land
Tetris
Mega Man - Dr. Wily's Revenge
Motocross Maniacs
Wizards & Warriors Chapter X - The Fortress of Fear
King of the Zoo
Bionic Commando
Spy vs. Spy


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 16, 2011)

+1 to all of these.

Super Mario Land
Super Mario Land 2
Super Mario land 3 (Wario Land 1)
Super Mario Bros. DX
Wario Land 2
Wario Land 3
Metroid II
Mega Man
Mega Man II
Mega Man III
Mega Man IV
Mega Man V
Pokemon R/B/Y
Pokemon G/S/C
Dragon Warrior I & II
Dragon Warrior III
Shantae
Dragon Warrior Monsters
Dragon Warrior Monsters 2
Zelda: Link's Awakening
Zelda: Oracle of Ages/Seasons
Lufia: The Legend Returns
Final Fantasy Legend 1, 2, and 3
Kirby's Dreamland 1 and 2

Long list, I know, but these are all amazing games.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 14, 2011)

+1 Pokémon Red
+1 Pokémon Blue
+1 Pokémon Green


----------



## Dylan (Mar 16, 2011)

As far as i'm concerned the only reason you would want a gameboy colour is for these


Pokémon Blue 
Pokémon Crystal [C]
Pokémon Gold [S/C]
Pokémon Red 
Pokémon Silver [S/C]
Pokémon Yellow [C]

Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Ages [C]
Legend of Zelda, The - Link's Awakening / Link's Awakening DX [C]
Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Seasons [C]


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Mar 16, 2011)

I cast my votes for these games that I have played:

Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Ages [C]
Legend of Zelda, The - Link's Awakening / Link's Awakening DX [C]
Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Seasons [C]


----------



## amosmyn (Mar 25, 2011)

Gameboy Camera
Pokemon Red/Blue
Pokemon G/S
Wario Land 2
Wario Land 3
LoZ DX
LoZ Oracle of Seasons / Ages
Tetris
Kirby's Dreamland


----------



## Tombstoner (May 4, 2011)

+1 Keitai Denjuu Telefang: Power Version
+1 Keitai Denjuu Telefang: Speed Version


----------



## Shockwind (May 18, 2011)

+1

Kirby's Dreamland
Legend of Zelda: Oracles of Seasons
Legend of Zelda: Oracles of Ages


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2011)

An update was long overdue, so here it is. I'm thinking about adding (more like: showing) the number of votes each game got, because otherwise it seems somewhat pointless to vote for games that are already in the '+10' category. Also, would it be good to add some kind of 'legendary' category for games which got more than 20 or 25 votes? What do you guys think?



			
				amosmyn said:
			
		

> Gameboy Camera


I'm not sure if this should be added to the list. Is it really a game?


----------



## shyam513 (Aug 13, 2011)

EVERY pokemon.
The Legend of Zelda Link's Awakening
The legend of Zelda - Oracle of Seasons


----------



## Arras (Aug 13, 2011)

+1 for:
Pokémon Crystal [C]
Pokémon Trading Card Game [C]
Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Ages [C]
Legend of Zelda, The - Link's Awakening / Link's Awakening DX [C]
Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Seasons [C] 

And -1 for Perfect Dark.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Aug 13, 2011)

+1 for:
- Pokemon Yellow/Blue/Red
- Pokemon Crystal/Silver/Gold
- The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening / Link's Awakening DX
- Pokemon Trading Card Game/ TCG2: Here comes Team GR
- Harvest Moon / 2 / 3


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 13, 2011)

My list is small because these are the only games I had on the GBC
- Pokemon RBY
- Pokemon GSC


----------



## MSaki (Aug 13, 2011)

dont see the point but...

my fav that i have in my gbc case are :

Kirby's Dreamland
Legend of Zelda: Oracles of Seasons
Legend of Zelda: Oracles of Ages
Super Mario Land
Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden coins
GB Tennis
Pokemon Pinball
Perfect Dark
Metal Gear Solid
Legend of Zelda: DX Links Awakening
Pokemon: Red, Green, Blue, Special pikachu Yellow, Gold, silver, crystal.
GB Tetris

And i can keep going so you get the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





awsome games i love my gbc XD


----------



## Satangel (Aug 25, 2011)

Super Mario Land
Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden coins

Epsecially the first one is the definition of a timeless classic.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 23, 2011)

Pokémon Yellow should be [S/C] too.


----------



## Todderbert (Jan 22, 2012)

Kid Dracula anyone?


----------



## linuxGuru (Jan 22, 2012)

+1 super mario land

super mario land 2

wario land

wario land 2

wario land 3

zelda oracle of seasons

zelda oracle of ages

for the frog the bell tolls

pokemon trading card game

battletoads


----------



## Snowmanne (Jan 24, 2012)

Dave Mirra Freestyle BMX
Grand Theft Auto
Grand Theft Auto 2
Pokémon Blue
Pokémon Crystal
Pokémon Gold
Pokémon Green
Pokémon Red
Pokémon Silver
Pokémon Yellow
The Legend Of Zelda - Link's Awakening DX
The Legend Of Zelda - Oracle Of Ages
The Legend Of Zelda - Oracle Of Seasons


----------



## Chemowski (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh my crapping god! Pokemon pinball! My first game I can remember getting. I still remember that christmas when I got a gameboy color and pokemon pinball. Damn I almost got tears in my eyes. I must have been like 4 or 5, and I'm 17 today. Sigh, who else wants to be a kid again?


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 26, 2012)

I do a litte bit but my essential game is pokemon yellow because you can get all starters plus you get picachu first plus its my fav gb game


----------



## TeeR (Dec 16, 2012)

Wario Blast
Donkey Kong 94
Game & Watch Gallery 3
Microsoft Puzzle Collection
Tetris
Super Mario Land
 Kirby's Dream Land


----------



## Whyat (Dec 21, 2012)

Every wario land. 
And the pokemons.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Pokémon Red/Blue, Gold/Silver and Telefang Speed/Power should be treated as one game. No point listing them separately.
I nominate Pocket Monsters Blue and Pocket Monsters Crystal. I also upvote Telefang


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 23, 2015)

Blimey, old thread!
Just had a sken through, cannot believe nobody voted for the Rare developed, Titus published Monster Max! Top quality isometric Solstice/Equinox adventure - heathens the lot of ya! 
+1 for Kirby's Pinball Land too, I'm guessing it's not the best pinball game ever though, coz I can't really stand pinball, but love that game!


----------



## Jayro (Mar 23, 2015)

The cartridges that have Super Gameboy enhancements are either a black cartridge that can be played in B/W or Color (Link's Awakening DX), or they will be a grey cartridge with a Super Gameboy Enhancement logo on it. (Tetris 2, anyone?)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Jayro said:


> The cartridges that have Super Gameboy enhancements are either a black cartridge that can be played in B/W or Color (Link's Awakening DX), or they will be a grey cartridge with a Super Gameboy Enhancement logo on it. (Tetris 2, anyone?)


Black Cartridges are actually for GB mode GBC games, though a lot have SGB modes
Not all grey SGB games have the SGB logo either, I think it was mostly a Japanese thing to point out a game has SGB mode


----------



## Jayro (Mar 23, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Black Cartridges are actually for GB mode GBC games, though a lot have SGB modes
> Not all grey SGB games have the SGB logo either, I think it was mostly a Japanese thing to point out a game has SGB mode


 
I just haven't come across any black carts without any SGB enhancements, they all give at least a border, even if the graphics stay monochrome.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Jayro said:


> I just haven't come across any black carts without any SGB enhancements, they all give at least a border, even if the graphics stay monochrome.


Same, but I haven't seen any proof that they all have boarders, there might be some obscure 3rd party games that no one's checked. SGB mode is obscure enough itself, I see too many twitch streams playing well known SGB enhanced games in monochrome and when I suggest SGB mode they get as confused as a monkey with a mirror.
Telefang doesn't display a boarder but only due to a glitch, which is a shame since it has the best SGB boarder I've ever seen.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 23, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Same, but I haven't seen any proof that they all have boarders, there might be some obscure 3rd party games that no one's checked. SGB mode is obscure enough itself, I see too many twitch streams playing well known SGB enhanced games in monochrome and when I suggest SGB mode they get as confused as a monkey with a mirror.
> Telefang doesn't display a boarder but only due to a glitch, which is a shame since it has the best SGB boarder I've ever seen.


 
I use GameYob on my r4i cart, and I found a SGB border of the platinum gameboy color (It has 4 starter pokemon around the screen) and I always get compliments when I'm using it at work on my 2DS.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Jayro said:


> I use GameYob on my r4i cart, and I found a SGB border of the platinum gameboy color (It has 4 starter pokemon around the screen) and I always get compliments when I'm using it at work on my 2DS.


You mean the one with the Johto Starters that changed between gold/silver depending on light?


----------



## Jayro (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, that one.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Jayro said:


> Yes, that one.


I had that one but with Pikachu and Pichu
I also had another variant with the Pikachu and Pichu but with the Pokémon Yellow bundle colors. There was also a variant of the Yellow bundle one what replaced Meowth or Jigglypuff (forgot which one) with Togepi.
Nintendo went crazy with the Pokémon GBCs lol.
I currently use the orange and blue Pokémon Center 3rd anniversary exclusive with Kanto Starters and Pikachu which I got in new condition for a large sum of money (sadly the Pikachu face batteries were too old to work). It's my first non second hand GBC and I bought an official Lugia case from a German seller to protect it from scratches. I also bought a near new Hello Kitty GBC and another Lugia case (couldn't get the Ho-oh one but the Lugia one was in huge supply) so now I'm the happy owner of 2 rare, non-scratched GBCs which I cherish like puppies.

I've also considered getting the orange Pikachu N64 to match but it seems to be missing the 64DD port from what I've seen, so I'd rather not buy it anticipating that I'd need another when I get a 64DD (Don't have the room and money for multiple NTSC N64s). Plus, I wouldn't want to tarnish it by modifying the Game Pak slot to fit US carts which I plan to do with the smoke grey console that's on it's way.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 23, 2015)

I currently only have a backlit GBA SP, Graphite color, in near-new condition, no scratches, buttons work, and battery is very good for it's age. I got it in late 2002, and it plays all my GB/GBC/GBA games, plus my EZ-FLASH IV. I also own an original Gameboy, a DMG-001 that's grey. It works fine, except for the few lines of missing pixels on the far right side, hardly noticable when gaming. I got it in 1990 on my 7th Christmas. I recently got a Gameboy Player for Gamecube with boot disc, and will be getting the Gamecube and SD Media Launcher from my friend this Thursday. My dream of playing Gameboy Advance games on my TV via actual hardware is finally coming true. :3


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 23, 2015)

Wario Land 1-3
Pokemon Crystal
Dragon Warrior Monsters 1 and 2
Duck Tales 2
Mystic Quest (This one that might have a different name in the US http://www.classic-videogames.de/hp...isierung/index.php?action=inhalt&inhalt_id=46 )
Harvest Moon 2 (GBC one)
Kirby's Dreamland 2
Zelda - OOA, OOS, LA
Tetris DX
Shantea
Darkwing Duck


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Jayro said:


> I currently only have a backlit GBA SP, Graphite color, in near-new condition, no scratches, buttons work, and battery is very good for it's age. I got it in late 2002, and it plays all my GB/GBC/GBA games, plus my EZ-FLASH IV. I also own an original Gameboy, a DMG-001 that's grey. It works fine, except for the few lines of missing pixels on the far right side, hardly noticable when gaming. I got it in 1990 on my 7th Christmas. I recently got a Gameboy Player for Gamecube with boot disc, and will be getting the Gamecube and SD Media Launcher from my friend this Thursday. My dream of playing Gameboy Advance games on my TV via actual hardware is finally coming true. :3


I just got a GameCube and GBP myself. One problem with GBA though is the lack of IR port which is useful for training Pokémon in GSC (trainer house) and mandatory to unlock some special cards in TCG. Which is why I opted for GBC over GBA
Now that I have a GBP I can play GBA games (and non Stadium 2 compatable GBC games on TV), I might get a GBA as well at some point. I had an SGB 2 aswell but I sold it with my SupaBoy last year since I wasnt really using it and my only SGB games are GBC games and Pokémon Red/Blue anyway.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 23, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> I just got a GameCube and GBP myself. One problem with GBA though is the lack of IR port which is useful for training Pokémon in GSC (trainer house) and mandatory to unlock some special cards in TCG. Which is why I opted for GBC over GBA
> Now that I have a GBP I can play GBA games (and non Stadium 2 compatable GBC games on TV), I might get a GBA as well at some point. I had an SGB 2 aswell but I sold it with my SupaBoy last year since I wasnt really using it and my only SGB games are GBC games and Pokémon Red/Blue anyway.


 
What does the Super Gameboy 2 offer that the first one didn't? Color support? o.o


----------



## CosmoCortney (Mar 23, 2015)

Pokemon Gold
The Lion King
Zelda - Link's Awakening
Super Mario Land
a Chinese bootleg game collection that contains 27 actual Super GameBoy titles (for the case bootlegs count)
Jurassic Park
Die Maus
Pokemon Pinball

Harvest Moon 2
Dragon Ball Z
Pokemon Puzzle Challenge


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Jayro said:


> What does the Super Gameboy 2 offer that the first one didn't? Color support? o.o


Better clockspeed (the original had a lower clockspeed than a regular GameBoy) an extra set of borders and a link cable port.
Unless you're a modder I recommend the extra effort for the SGB2 over the original.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 23, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Better clockspeed (the original had a lower clockspeed than a regular GameBoy) an extra set of borders and a link cable port.
> Unless you're a modder I recommend the extra effort for the SGB2 over the original.


 
I've seen people overclock a regular SGB like crazy, on Youtube. But yeah, I'd go for the SGB 2 as well. I'm pretty satisfired with my GB Player though, and once I get the disc's ISO booting from SD Media Launcher, I'll be giving the disc to my friend, helping him out.


----------



## Spectro87 (Apr 10, 2015)

+1 Pokemon Trading Card Game


----------



## fitz420 (Oct 3, 2015)

These threads are great!!!! Thank you for putting this together.


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Mar 12, 2016)

1+ Shadowgate Classic and Shantae.


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

+1 for

Kirby's Dreamland
Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Ages (C)
Legend of Zelda, The - Link's Awakening DX (C)
Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Seasons (C)
Pokémon Blue
Pokémon Yellow
Wario Land - Super Mario Land 3
Donkey Kong Land III
Duck Tales
Spy Vs Spy


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 19, 2016)

+1 Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Ages
+1 Legend of Zelda, The - Link's Awakening
+1 Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Seasons


----------



## LinksAsleeping (Feb 10, 2017)

Link's Awakening DX (C)
Super Mario Land
Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins
Super Mario Land 3: Wario Land
Wario Land II (C)
Wario Land III (C)
Revenge of the Gator--Pinball
Donkey Kong '94
Operation C
Dragon Quest I & II (C)


----------



## flo3ds (Nov 24, 2017)

Pokemon LeafGreen 
It's the best pokemon.

I dont test the hacked version of pokemon but leafGreen is the best official.
Pokemon new red espace is released in 2017.


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Nov 24, 2017)

flo3ds said:


> Pokemon LeafGreen
> It's the best pokemon.
> 
> I dont test the hacked version of pokemon but leafGreen is the best official.
> Pokemon new red espace is released in 2017.



That's a GBA title, not GB or GBC.


----------



## pikpol (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm voting for Toki Tori and Nintendo World Cup.

Also it would be nice if you could add "Infinity" to the list as well.
It's a Game Boy Color game which was planned for a 2001 release. But it didn't get to the public until 2016.
Source: http://affinix.com/


----------



## Jumpman_DK (Aug 20, 2019)

Alleyway
Avenging Spirit
Balloon Kid
Bionic Commando
Crazy Castle 2
Duck Tales 1
Donkey Kong ('94)
Elevator Action
F1-Race
Ghostbusters 2
Hammerin' Harry
Hexcite
Kwirk
Mario's Picross
Motocross Maniacs 1
Ninja Spirit
Pinball - Revenge Of The Gator
Power Racer
Quarth
R-Type 1 & 2
Racing Damashii
Shadow Warriors
Shantae
Solar Striker
Super Mario Land 1
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 1 - Fall Of The Foot Clan
Tennis
Tetris DX
Trip World
Wario Land 3


----------

